# Acekard 2i



## canderousa (Apr 8, 2010)

How do I KNOW their Acekard 2i is legit? Shoptemp is not listed on Acekard's authorized retailer site. 

Has anyone received an Acekard from them? If so, was it legit?

Thanks.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, ShopTemp is brand new, so that would explain why they're not listed on the Acekard site. 

However, I sincerely doubt GTATemp would do business with anyone that wasn't selling legit 2i's.

I ordered my 2i from SimplyMods a little while back after hearing some things about them on a different forum, and even though they weren't on the Acekard site, they delivered a legit HWID81 2i.


----------



## canderousa (Apr 8, 2010)

Makes sense...but let's not forget that GBATemp has also gotten burned in the past by other shops. 

Has anyone received their AK2i from ShopTemp and seen with their eyes that it's legit?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

canderousa said:
			
		

> Makes sense...but let's not forget that GBATemp has also gotten burned in the past by other shops.
> 
> Has anyone received their AK2i from ShopTemp and seen with their eyes that it's legit?



It's probably too early. Give it a few more days for those that paid a pretty penny for good shipping.


----------



## Little (Apr 8, 2010)

Given how brand brand new it is I doubt anyone has actually received them yet. 

I've personally ordered one, and the site is saying its shipped =D =D When it gets here, I will be happy to confirm its real =D


----------



## canderousa (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far everyone


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

One of the conditions before the Temp teamed up with ShopTemp was they had to sell all genuine items, as mentioned in another thread by Admin, can't remember if it was Ace or Shaun.


----------



## canderousa (Apr 8, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> One of the conditions before the Temp teamed up with ShopTemp was they had to sell all genuine items, as mentioned in another thread by Admin, can't remember if it was Ace or Shaun.




If NO FAKES is a condition, then they shouldn't be selling any R4-type carts. Contradiction?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

canderousa said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's probably the exception to the rule. Everyone knows (at least most on GBATemp) that "real" R4 flashcarts are no longer manufactured. 

These are just a cheap alternative for people just getting into flashcarts, I'd guess. While most of us consider them to be "shit", some people still buy 'em and like 'em.


----------



## canderousa (Apr 8, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> canderousa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL...i'm one of those people that like my R4 (YSMENU + latest DSTT firmware)....but that's another story for another thread.

I'm wanting to get my hands on an AK2i if this place is legit. If not from ShopTemp, i might order through leetmod.com since they offer the best prices in the USA (and have a great reputation).


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

So you are saying because they are supplying for the R4 buyers, then their acekards may not be genuine?


----------



## canderousa (Apr 8, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> So you are saying because they are supplying for the R4 buyers, then their acekards may not be genuine?




No sir. I was just pointing out that the site sells non-genuine carts. It has nothing to do with their AK2i supply.

All i really want is for someone to receive an order of AK2i and confirm that it's legit. thats all...


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

canderousa said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out this thread:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219894

Get ready to love your R4 even more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sincerely doubt they're fake 2i's, though. I think you're pretty safe.


----------



## ColdForge (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm waiting on my AKi2 as we speak, I'll try to post if someone else doesn't once I get mine and test it out. 

I am a little leery about the extra shipping I purchased with a tracking number. It's been 3 days and the tracking # still shows up as invalid even though the item is marked as shipped in my ShopTemp account. One more day and I'm contacting the ShopTemp guys to see if something is up.


----------



## canderousa (Apr 8, 2010)

R4 will live forever


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 8, 2010)

when I get mine I'll let you know.


----------



## canderousa (Apr 26, 2010)

bump::

anyone receive thier Acekard 2i form Shoptemp? Are they 100% legit?

If so, any more AK2i coupons?


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

They will be legit.

There was an Acekard voucher which expired on the 26th of April. 





			
				Costello said:
			
		

> The coupon is back!!!
> 
> Valid until April 26th !!


It may still be valid, depends on what timezone their server is in.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 26, 2010)

canderousa said:
			
		

> anyone receive thier Acekard 2i form Shoptemp? Are they 100% legit?



Yes, mine checked out fine, every sign of being legitimate and running akAIO 1.6rc2 and all and I've been playing it for the past week on my XL. Check the customer response topic as well. Most others that've gotten theirs can vouch for that.


----------



## canderousa (Apr 26, 2010)

Sweet...I will buy one....where's that coupon? i can't seem to find it today's the 26th...i want to order today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Found the coupon!


----------



## canderousa (Apr 26, 2010)

grrrr! stupid coupon code won't let me buy in bulk without placing multiple orders!

I might just buy this from my local retailer in the USA.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 26, 2010)

I ordered the AK2i on Friday, and my order is still "awaiting payment,"


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 27, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> I ordered the AK2i on Friday, and my order is still "awaiting payment,"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh.. But the payment may not be sent until the 27th... I heard that affects the price of the acekard cause it happened to them


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 27, 2010)

I hope it does not affect the price of the payment because I got it for $12.50 pre-flasehd with the coupon. I am just waiting for it to get shipped. I got a response from them, "Business hours differ on weekends, but your order should be confirmed and shipped soon." I guess you got fortunate that it went through so soon for you.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 27, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> I hope it does not affect the price of the payment because I got it for $12.50 pre-flasehd with the coupon. I am just waiting for it to get shipped. I got a response from them, "Business hours differ on weekends, but your order should be confirmed and shipped soon." I guess you got fortunate that it went through so soon for you.



Yeah, I guess I got fortunate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually im always unlucky when ordering something...


----------



## gweedyj (May 2, 2010)

I just got mine today how do i tell if its legit?


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

I gotta guess that since it's affiliated with gbatemp it should be ok.


----------

